# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Liv Threatening Messages {Aaron Prison Episodes}

## SomersetSunShin

having just re-watched The Aaron Prison Special Episodes, I've only just noticed in part 6 when Liv is sat on the stairs at the Woolpack Pub that she receives two threatening messages on a mobile phone { what looks to be Aaron's mobile as she does state in the episode where she tells Robert & Rebecca that she gets suspended from school that she has Aaron's phone hence why the school phone Robert's phone } whether this was a genuine mistake made in the episode or ED just didn't know or weren't aware that the number had already been used ... anyway ... back to topic ...

the 1st message that appears from a number starting in +447700 and ending in 874 is also the same number used on Lucy Beale's LB Lettings Agency Card which you can see here : http://eastenders.wikia.com/wiki/Fil...y%27s_Card.jpg 

but the 2nd number on the 2nd text message is totally different from the number used on the 1st message, the 2nd text message number starts in +447700 and ends in 362  

{ you can see the video of those text messages from the 3:02/4:15 mark here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmXjKIVrhQg }

the two threatening text messages read as follows: ''you'll be next scum family...'' and the 2nd text message reads as follows: ''should of got life the puff LOL'' ... these texts that Liv receives or reads on that mobile were never talked about or mentioned again ... so ... could this be the reason for the Liv / Aaron upcoming storyline ?

----------

